# I realy want to do this



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to find a good mk2 aftermarket bumper to fit on my mk1 roadster any pics of it been done and any good sites recomended


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Got mine from Rieger and the grille from Audi.. 








Buy ABS not fibreglass. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Edited 
Steve


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

sTT eV6 said:


> Jason, how many posts are you just going to LOL at.
> Maybe your post count isn't high enough for ya..
> Steve


What?? Lol


I like your car, Steve, but I cant stand that newer grill on the MK1. Just doesnt sit right with me :sly:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

whats wrong with the mk2 style grill


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just dont like it on the MK1. The grill of the MK1 was a style all it's own. The style of the MK2 grill is shared throughout Audi.



































No me gusta:facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> What?? Lol
> 
> 
> I like your car, Steve, but I cant stand that newer grill on the MK1. Just doesnt sit right with me :sly:


You're not alone. It's not "awful," just not appealing to me.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

How would you like to have THIS on your car??


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Lolz @ doorless MKVIII.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Just doesnt sit right with me :sly:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

IMO the ONLY big Audi grill that looks right on the MKI is the RS6 grill. No middle bar. Just one unmolested sheet of high quality honeycomb.:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The MK1 design is ok, ive got no issues with it apart from that i wanted to increase airflow as i have 2 additional rads for cooling at the front of the mota.
Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

The mk1 grill wasn't special it was just the design of the audi's of the early 2000's. If you look at the rest of the line up in that time frame they all had smaller grills.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah they do. I will admit that the 5 bar grill looks horrible. The 3 bar is my favorite.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*love the look but $$$$*

i am looking for different grilles for my 01 roadster, as much as i like the mkII look i know after paint its $$$, good if you got it


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been doing an MKI/MKII facelift in my head for years. It involves my bumper with a votex chin and an RS6 grill molded into place. A bit tricky to pull off, but a killer combo.:thumbup: 

If I can find an RS6 grill and a busted up A6 bumper I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres mine, idk I like the A8 size. The A6 is too small and leaves kind ogf a big gap between the grill and the headlight 
To each their own i guess


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Heres mine, idk I like the A8 size. The A6 is too small and leaves kind ogf a big gap between the grill and the headlight
> To each their own i guess


:thumbup: 
Steve


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*well then*

i still definitly want one were exactly can i purchase one


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

droptoptt said:


> i still definitly want one were exactly can i purchase one


Try here..
http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/body-aero-kits-rieger-c-4218_4372.html#/Audi_TT MK1 0006-404-8--27.html?cPath=4218_4372&
Steve


----------

